# Flatlander's 200 inch BUCK!



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Here it is! This is Flatlander's buck! It scores 201 5/8! It's a great buck. If ya want the story......ask him.[attachment=1:uwq25sdb]Deer 1.jpg[/attachment:uwq25sdb]


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

oh, it's one of those...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

The other red meat....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's a fine buck !!! _O\ 

How did you get Alec Baldwin to hold up that animal? :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice buck! Almost looks like it could be part antelope.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Trace, that's a beaut. Aren't those the same clothes you left in but just a little dryer?........ You guys have way too much time to hunt. pm sent.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

That thing has some serious girth and chicks dig girth. :shock: 8)


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> oh, it's one of those...


Got some prejudice goin on huh.......? :wink:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> oh, it's one of those...


Those were my first thoughts as well.....Beautiful buck, but I was hopin' to see a Muley buck. I'd much rather look at a 180 Muley than a 200 Whitetail. Just my opinion......and that doesn't take anything away from this deer.

Was that taken in Utah by chance?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

No, not taken in Utah......it would be cool if it was.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > oh, it's one of those...
> ...


If that was taken in Utah, you would see 30 pages of responses, not one!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

where was it taken??? if you don't mind telling....


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

It is an Illinois buck.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great buck.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That is one heavy ******! Congrats! I would like to hear the story!


----------



## flatlander (Sep 13, 2008)

Well i would love to tell you a grand story but i spent 2 hours in stand over a scrape line he the only deer i saw!I saw him at 60 yards coming in some thick brush he poped out at 20 yards and i shot him at 10 yards great shot if i say so he ran 60 yards and i seen him drop then i called my brother and told him i shot his deer! First time i ever layed eyes on this buck they say hes 6 yrs old which for ill. thats very rare most last 3 yrs. top !I shot him on my parents land in Mason country Ill. Like i said pretty boring but im very pround of him!


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

That is a VERY nice deer, I would be proud,as far as it goes, a 200 inch white tail is pretty rare to see, let alone take one. Good on ya!!


----------



## Hunter Tom (Sep 23, 2007)

Does not look like a 200" buckl to me?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Hunter Tom said:


> Does not look like a 200" buckl to me?


How many 200 inch whitetails have you seen? Flatlander wouldn't lie about it! Why does everyone have to always be a **** skeptic on this site?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats on the buck!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great buckie! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Hunter Tom said:


> Does not look like a 200" buckl to me?


Look at the mass on that thing, I would say it is a 200" buck. Nice buck, cool story even if it is boring. :wink: :lol: :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

It may not seem like 200" if you're used to looking at mule deer, but the mass has a lot to do with it. Keep in mind that you measure the mass between each point, so that beast could easily have 70 or more inches of mass alone. Nice buck, makes me want to go hunt some of "those".


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

flatlander said:


> Well i would love to tell you a grand story but i spent 2 hours in stand over a scrape line he the only deer i saw!I saw him at 60 yards coming in some thick brush he poped out at 20 yards and i shot him at 10 yards great shot if i say so he ran 60 yards and i seen him drop then i called my brother and told him i shot his deer! First time i ever layed eyes on this buck they say hes 6 yrs old which for ill. thats very rare most last 3 yrs. top !I shot him on my parents land in Mason country Ill. Like i said pretty boring but im very pround of him!


Very nice deer. I'm an Illinois guy, Henry County.

Did you get it down by the river or out in the farm land?


----------



## Outdoor Adict (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice, what else can I say but very nice.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats!

sheesh that boy's a heavy buggar!  8)


----------

